# Are my wheels going to hole me up?



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Are my wheels going to hold me up?*

My wheels are 18 x 8.5 with 225/40/18's on at the mo, but i was to go to 205's soonish. 

Et 35 all round, however at the mo got a 5mm spacer on the front to clear coilovers

are these wheels going to hold me up when ive got my air installed?, it feels like they are.

Cheers


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas?
Cheers


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

With 225/40's they might but not too bad. You will need to trim other things before you need to worry about the tires hitting.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

forgot to mention on a mkiv golf,
cheers


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I run 19x8 with a 215/35 et (it's been so long I think I forgot, buuuttttt...) I think they are 35 originally. They tuck with standard spacing. I run them with a 25mm front and 32mm rear under pulled fenders and tuck now.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah cheers mate, got any pics of that?
Cheers


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

More soon.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ah thats great mate, so i should be alright?

Any more fellas ideas fellas?
Cheers


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Ummm hi.

I'm in Austin too, we should hang out sometime. My bags will be done this saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

OP

You will need to remove your liners and roll the fenders but you should be ok. You may get hung up some, but the rolling will help.

Cort,
Totally man, where in town do you live?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Cort,
> Totally man, where in town do you live?


I live in the Northwest side of town, in Steiner Ranch out by the Oasis. 620/2222 area. However I'm out and about all the time, 183/OakKnoll is my work, and I go downtown pretty much at least twice a month. 

I love your color on your R, I am getting my RM's painted Cocoa Pearl as we speak for my Cabrio.

We (the Austin crowd) are actually having a get together this weekend to take photos. Hit me up with a message so I don't litter this thread up.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

so completely remove archliners and roll and i should be cool?

cheers


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, the liners will be your serious problem. Also the hammer in the fender inners. Post pics!



shammy7 said:


> so completely remove archliners and roll and i should be cool?
> 
> cheers


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ive already tried rolling the arches diy style before it worked fairly well 

do just need to take the liners out


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

shammy7 said:


> Ive already tried rolling the arches diy style before it worked fairly well
> 
> do just need to take the liners out


 While you're under there, look up into the "top" of the wheel well and you will see pinch welds that are sticking down a bit. Bend those off to the side with a set of body pliers or vice grips, and cover with some sort of protectant, preferably undercoating. Other than that, I would do the subframe trimming and a passenger side frame notch and you should be able to get pretty damned low, if not lay out. Pm me if you need any additional info on the above mentioned. :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance but I don't really now the wording. 
What is arcliner, pinch welds and what do you mean by rolling fenders.? 
It is really hard to find exact translation to Turkish those words. 
Than I can't explaint my mechanic what I am talking about  

I also have 225x45x17 ET35 8.5J Tire setup.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

OffLineR said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but I don't really now the wording.
> What is arcliner, pinch welds and what do you mean by rolling fenders.?
> It is really hard to find exact translation to Turkish those words.
> Than I can't explaint my mechanic what I am talking about
> ...


 The liner is the plastic piece that bolts to your fender lip and shields your inner fender area from getting dirty. The pinch welds you will see once you remove the liner. Once the liner is removed, look straight up into your wheel well and you will see them. It will be 2 pieces of metal welded together that run perpendicular (opposite direction) to the ground. I know it sounds confusing now, but once the liner is off and you look up there you will know what I'm talking about. In the meantime I'll try to dig up some pics if I can.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to cover rolled fenders. When you take the plastic liners out, you will see a lip on the inside of your fender. Because it is metal, it can rub on the tires of a lower car and even slice them to the point where they will need to be replaced, as well as hold you up from going lower. What we usually do is simply "fold" the lip upwards, which gives another 10-15mm of clearance for the wheels to tuck up into the wheel wells. You can use almost any blunt object to do this, but my favorite is the combination of a baseball bat and a small sledge hammer. Just make sure you put a block of wood on the outside of the fender so you don't deform it when doing this. Again, not as easy as I thought it would be to explain now that I am sitting here typing, but like the pinch welds, you will see what I mean once you have the plastic liners off.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot mate. 
I got what you mean now. 
My tires are sitting on liners ATM IMO. 

Here is the list in order(I think): 
1. Get a Frame notch (done) 
2. Get rid of sway bar (done) 
3. Cut Subframe 
4. Get rid of Liners 
5. Bend Pinch Welds 
6. Roll Fenders 
7. Take care of tierods. 
8. Touch down. 

Since I need to take care of tierods I'm not planning to go further number 3 because that feels unsafe.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you not need to notch both passenger and drivers side? 
Cheers


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Shammy - the tyres should fit just about up front 

mine with 8.5 and ET 35 running 225 40's - used to catch until i did a little self rolling too - once dumped, the fronts kinda suck in a little. 

(didnt have the rear bags installed in this pic and still have no notch !) 












and pic of mine at the rear when the wheels had 215 35's on - just imagine less stretch and the tyres should still tuck up into the arch.


----------



## shammy7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Im such a doughnut, did not think to ask you baz, the one person who has run the same set of wheels and considering ill be running your old wheels haha, 

Thanks a lot mate, just solved my worries


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

ha ha , no worries dude!


----------

